

Does this wording make sense? - jparicka
http://projectcloudly.com

======
ColinWright

        This Connection is Untrusted
    
        You have asked Firefox to connect securely
        to projectcloudly.com, but we can't confirm
        that your connection is secure.
    

Hmm.

------
jparicka
Any feedback is highly appreciated. Please note it's an early prototype. Thank
you.

------
jparicka
Star if you like :) :P

